# Comp-Tac's contoured belt



## Grenadier (Aug 24, 2007)

Shame on me...  My trusty thick leather belt that I've had for a decade has gone missing.  I have no intention of writing it off, and have continued to hunt for it religiously.  

In the meantime, though, I'm not about to use a cheap Wal-Mart belt for my holsters, so I just picked up one of these:

http://www.comp-tac.com/catalog/pro...id=43&osCsid=7c073dc7241489d76ca81f37a60008f8

75 bucks, but it's worth every penny spent.  

This belt is thinner than most good leather gunbelts, and slides easily into my 1st generation Sidearmor holster (something my usual belt can't do easily).  It's strong and stiff, thanks to a Kydex backing, but still looks classy.  

It holds my two favorite holsters very snugly (Desantis Mini Slide, Mitch Rosen Upper Limit Express), and its 1.5" width fits these just right.  

It already comes contoured, and is a very comfortable fit.  

Looks like this one is a keeper.  I still intend on finding my old belt (hoping that it hasn't disappeared), but in the unfortunate event that I can't find it, I'll be happy with my newest purchase.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 25, 2007)

looks pretty good...

I've got a Milt Sparks belt that's contoured.  Sturdy and very comfortable.


----------

